# 2003 Acura NSX Install



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello DIY This is my current project in the works, I have some "clean up" work to be done on this install from a year ago.

A 2003 Acura NSX-T 

A/D/S 600IS Components
JL 10w1 10" subwoofer (soon to be upgraded)
Alpine PXA-H700 Eq
Alpine 7998 DVD Headunit
Phoenix Gold 600Ti Amplifiers
Alpine Touch Screen w BlackBird Navigation Dock
Back Up Camera

Enjoy!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

That cup holder is madcustom! lol

Install is pretty sweet, sub is stealth, although i wonder if that mat flaps around.


You dont see very many installs in NSXs(at least i havent)


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Ha Cupholder... Got have something to hold the Grande JavaChip Frapachino... The Car never came with a cup holder!

The floor mat does not flap or make noise, i thought it would at first too!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

very nice!  did you make the subbox or does someone produce it?


----------



## 06tsxeer (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW is all i have to say....


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

so.....how does it sound?


----------



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd be afraid to have anyone ride in the passenger seat. =)


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

screw the install... beautiful NSX


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

Sweet install! My friend has an older NSX that's a blast to drive. Manual steering rack feels so good. He's trying to determine what to do head-unit wise at this time.

Looks nice!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow what a beautiful car. Great looking install too!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> so.....how does it sound?


See that is the good question!

Over all the system is 80% up to my listening standards. 

Right now I am having some issues with the set up. My equipment is old and Being a Targa the top is down often, so I have 2 preset tunes on the h701 because it sounds so different. Issues that I am trying to sort out.

I have 12 year old A/D/S speakers and a H701 brain that is starting to fiszzle out. (front RCA outs are dead, using rears.. seem ok)

Lack of real solid midbass from the doors. the RTA says its ok, but im not happy with how there is no punch to the drums. (could be 12 year old A/D/S speakers)

Terrible Tweeter Roll off at 12khz on the RTA, Can't even get 20k to show up? (again could be 12 year old A/D/S speakers or could be some cabin cancelation)

Sub is not mated well to the rest of the speakers in the car, plays too soft at low volume and too hard at high volume. The major issues with the sub is that it is only .4cuft and really is not adequate for a true SQ lower end. I might redesign another enclosure if I compete with the car, but right now it has a long way to go before I consider that.

As far as critical listening, My full instrumental test disks sound great, Good tone, placement and clarity. Dead center imaging and very little smear of the placement L/R. As short as the sound stage is height wise there is good layer and level between different instruments and you can easily pick out where they are playing from on stage and how deep they are away from you. The sound is very vibrant and has very good energy at all volume levels.

My issues come in when I put in a NickleBack or a Metallica CD. The System really picks apart the major flaws in the recording and there is a real harshness to the guitar between 1.5k and 3k. So again, I have another preset where I have a -3db drop in that range so I can still enjoy those type of recordings with out my ears bleeding out :-(

I have a set of Morel Elate 6's that I am going to swap in this summer as well as a clarion 9k series Head unit. But we will take one move at a time and try the speakers first!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I wish we all could have dashboards conducive to holding at least 2din worth of equipment in addition to a 2din screen.

That makes me very jealous. To be given that real estate is a gift.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sub location is awesome.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm surprised you put the amps in the rear trunk. Do you have any noise from the amps being so close to the alternator? How did you route the cables?

If it works, it works! I'm just surprised you don't get a lot of noise.

You definitely need to upgrade the components. I love a/d/s/, but those are a little too old and yes the tweeters are soft on the top end--not that you'd hear 20k anyway. The woofers were also a little light in the loafers. Since your sub is right up front, you might look at a really musical sub that can play up to 80hz or 100hz to take some of the stress off the components. a/d/s/ subs are very musical and will play that high and still sound good.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Mooble said:


> I'm surprised you put the amps in the rear trunk. Do you have any noise from the amps being so close to the alternator? How did you route the cables?
> 
> If it works, it works! I'm just surprised you don't get a lot of noise.


There is not a lot of room in this car. I routed my Ai Net Cable and speaker cables down the drivers side and the power wire on the passengers side. I do not have any noise in the system which is a blessing. The Alternator is on the Passengers side.


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet install!!! How does a 10w1 like being powered off a Ti600? Seems like a bit much?


----------



## MrDee78 (Jul 4, 2007)

Just wondering how you went with the sub enclosure in the passenger footwell, did you need to do any cutting or anything? I have a Gen5 Prelude and have done a similar thing, had to relocate the computer modules and such. I have been thinking of a "drop tank" like design to get some more volume without encroaching too much on passenger space.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

nice install and freaking awesome car


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I so want that car that is really nice. I like how you have handled the lack of space great job. I would say upgrading the speakers would be a great start but after 12yrs if they have been taken care of they should still perform. Can you get a 7" in your doors? I would see about that. If you ever want to sell the car let me know.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Is it apparent that the sub is over to the right? Can you localize it there?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

The Sub enclosure is a prefab enclosure made by a guy in California specifically for the NSX. There are 3 versions of the enclosure, a .8cuft with a 10" A .5 cuft with a 10" and a .35cuft with a 10".

I have the big one because I wanted the sound quality... but have also purchased the .35cuft one because it retains factory leg room. I did not do any cutting and only had to relocate a power steering controler to another location.

I can't fit a 7" in the door, a 6.5 is a really tight fit! I have a set of Morel Elate 6" that I am going to swap out after this summer before she gets put back in storage.

Joe


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Very clean install.


----------



## JoelM (Nov 16, 2007)

The NSX is one of my favorite cars EVER! That's beautiful. Maybe one day.... sigh.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> I so want that car that is really nice. I like how you have handled the lack of space great job. I would say upgrading the speakers would be a great start but after 12yrs if they have been taken care of they should still perform. Can you get a 7" in your doors? I would see about that. If you ever want to sell the car let me know.


Ill Keep you in Mind Jayhawk but I have a feeling that this car is staying with me till the grave! I love it to much!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Is it apparent that the sub is over to the right? Can you localize it there?


I can localize it there if the I set the High cross over point over 80 hz. Anything below that and there is no Localization with the sub. Sounds like it is coming from the center of the windshield which is awesome.

My cross over is currently set at 65 hz for the sub and the doors over lap down to 45hz

I have moved to an shallow mount earth quake sub. It handles more power than the JL and plays lower with more extention. It is just what this car needed!


----------



## xclusiv3 (Jun 18, 2008)

thats nasttyyyyyyy nice car


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

That is my favorite car to drive, such a blast driving around town in 3rd/4th. 

Extremely nice install. I was trying to think how to upgrade my friends for him and yours is a prime example. Congrats.


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

I love that car.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

NO ONE else commented on the fact that it's an NSX-T....no one, wow....

I want to know what's running under the hood and what that boosted Vtec V6 is putting down. ENGINE SHOTS NOWWW!


----------



## ligero18 (Jun 2, 2008)

The "T" is for targa top


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

ligero18 said:


> The "T" is for targa top


Well ****...that sucks. I have no reason to enter this thread again. The excitement has all but vanished.


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Yeah unfortunately the NSX never came with a turbo  There are some people that have supercharged them though. Probably a few turbo'd NSX's out there as well but I haven't seen as many of those.


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

ChiTownSQ.....

You didn't by chance go on a "cruise" to Lake Geneva on 7/13?

You car looks even better in person... sweet ride


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

is that your car here?: http://www.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395192

well, at least what looks like it might be your car in the background of some shots


looks awesome though, I am jealous.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

tusk said:


> ChiTownSQ.....
> 
> You didn't by chance go on a "cruise" to Lake Geneva on 7/13?
> 
> You car looks even better in person... sweet ride


Yes I did!! That was an awesome cruse and I had an awesome time! Thanks for the compliment!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

osamu said:


> is that your car here?: http://www.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395192
> 
> well, at least what looks like it might be your car in the background of some shots
> 
> ...


Yep.. that is mine!! I get out lots.. if you are in the chicago area and go to an event im probably going to be there!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

whoah! Those are a bunch of awesome cars... and a Scion...


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

JediMentality said:


> whoah! Those are a bunch of awesome cars... and a Scion...



Yea I know right! There was also a Neon SRT4, Cobalt SS, Evolution that looked like it was falling apart. 

Everytime they walked or drove by I would just look at them and say, you guys should not be here! I did not get it. Neither did they!

I considered photochoping them out of all of my photos.. Infact, I probably will when I have some time later!


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

The black neon with the lambo doors did me in......


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Whoah!!! lamborghini-porn!! yay!


----------



## 1000aire (Jun 18, 2008)

Always loved the NSX, clean set up


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe I'm crazy, but my favorite out of those posted was this:










/sucker for black on black


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but my favorite out of those posted was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That car was the loudest Car there too.. No mufflers on a 5.0 V10 

It was totaly crazy! 

Coilovers, Straight Pipes, Big Brake Kit, Massive Bad Ass wheels!
Yes it was a fun car to watch on the cruze!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not a BMW aficionado so you'll have to tell me; 528? Not sure which model.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

M5... 

500hp V10 7 speed paddel shift


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

droooool


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but my favorite out of those posted was this:


Had to finish reading through the thread to make sure you were talking about the car and not the dude................. 

ahahhhhaaaahahahahaha


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

exotic cars, cool

any pix of the chix? There had to be a few floating around.....that's why half of the dudes there drive the cars hahaha


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Guys I rearranged my photo bucket... New Photos are linked here!! If a Mod would reopen the edit feature, I would repost them!?

New NSX PHOTOS!


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

I've always liked the NSX. Nice job. I'm glad you linked to the Photobucket account.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

NSX=DROOL!


----------



## zoomski (Feb 11, 2008)

one hell of a car...


----------



## w8lifter21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice to see you know Ginash (Synth19) from Chicagoz.com


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

w8lifter21 said:


> Nice to see you know Ginash (Synth19) from Chicagoz.com


Yea he is a nice guy!


----------



## s4play (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice build documentation! I knew I would find a few Nsxprime members on here 

One of these days when I find time I will post more on my GPW NSX install here! Great site, love it!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

s4play said:


> Nice build documentation! I knew I would find a few Nsxprime members on here
> 
> One of these days when I find time I will post more on my GPW NSX install here! Great site, love it!


I can't wait to see it!! Im kinda Trolling Prime to wait for a GPW to come up for sale. I miss my NSX Really bad!


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 15, 2009)

gorgeous vehicle! i'd love to have the opportunity to drive one. super clean install too.


----------

